
Applying “Design by Contract” [pdf] - crazypython
http://se.ethz.ch/~meyer/publications/computer/contract.pdf
======
crazypython
D has support for contracts.

pycontracts and icontract are Python libraries that enable contracts.
icontract starts faster because it avoids parsing Python code, and its lambdas
are understood by your IDE.

C++20 will support contracts.

